# GEKO Reptile Timber Vivarium * For Sale *



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

*GEKO Reptile Deluxe Timber Vivarium Range - Now Available*

40" - £77.99
48" - £84.99
55" - £109.99

FREE Postage on all items over £50.00. GEKOZONE | HOME










Accessories are not included, however these are all available to buy on our website!

The GEKO Timber Vivarium is a brand new design. The larger dimensions and unique design make this vivarium a superb habitat for most reptiles.The timber vivarium has a large window allowing clear viewing, plus two large air vents either side allowing a sufficient airflow. The vivarium is made from solid timber wood that has been finished in an animal friendly, water resistant varnish.

Visit our Site to Purchase - GEKOZONE | HOME

Email - [email protected]


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Someone was asking about these a few weeks ago, can you confirm they are not made from softwood?


----------



## codnan (May 29, 2011)

anyone have one of these are they any good


----------

